# Have you given Uber an EIN? How do I change from SSN to EIN at Uber?



## Smashup (Sep 28, 2015)

I started with Uber a few years ago, but this year, I want to do this under an LLC.

Have you given Uber an EIN?
How do I change from SSN to EIN at Uber?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Smashup said:


> I started with Uber a few years ago, but this year, I want to do this under an LLC.
> 
> Have you given Uber an EIN?
> How do I change from SSN to EIN at Uber?


There use to be an option on the Uber online account to initiate entity changes but I don't see it anymore. 
You might not need to make any changes at all to operate under a "single member LLC". As long as your LLC doesn't have any employees or pay any excise taxes there is no need for an EIN. 
https://www.irs.gov/businesses/smal...yed/single-member-limited-liability-companies


----------



## Smashup (Sep 28, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> There use to be an option on the Uber online account to initiate entity changes but I don't see it anymore.
> You might not need to make any changes at all to operate under a "single member LLC". As long as your LLC doesn't have any employees or pay any excise taxes there is no need for an EIN.
> https://www.irs.gov/businesses/smal...yed/single-member-limited-liability-companies


Interesting. Thanks.

I already have the EIN, that took 5 minutes over at the Fed's site, it's been a three week process getting a business license out of Washington State though...

On the other hand, I could use some advice on whether I am a disregarded entity or not. I already asked my kids, but I didn't like their answer.

What "I actually am" as of this moment, is a Series LLC, which I obtained for "cheap" from a website that sells them for cheap targeting gig workers.

Near as I can tell, I am a disregarded entity, but would there be any good reasons for me not to be?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Smashup said:


> Interesting. Thanks.
> 
> I already have the EIN, that took 5 minutes over at the Fed's site, it's been a three week process getting a business license out of Washington State though...
> 
> ...


As long as you haven't filed form 8832 or 2553 with the IRS and you're the only member of the LLC you'll default to disregarded entity.


----------

